# US Royal Chain tires in.... green?



## lobsterboyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Found the exact mate to my boys 35 wards hawthorne duralium for my girlfriend - 










the hot selling point was the weird green tires it had on it. 





I have never seen anything like this, neither did most people that gathered around the bike when it was pulled off the uhaul. 

Anyone ever seen this? whats the story with them?

they are in relatively good shape, i got a few tips in the restoration section, but the plan as of now will be to fit these on my boys bike...my girl will have to make due with just plain black tires with whitewalls.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 12, 2011)

Killer tires!  Yeah, I've seen them in green, red and blue.  They add a nice dash of color to the SK!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 12, 2011)

Was that from the swap? I saw it over by the fence.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 12, 2011)

that was the one - i couldent pass it up - its an exact match to my boys one - 35 (with the windows) and hawthorne. lucked out. dustin also has a pair of bullnose clippers.


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2011)

Bullnose clippers for sale? Tony is looking for a boys. His wife has a girls already.
If for some reason you decide to sell those tires, let me know! They would look schnazzy on my green B6! I have every size chain tread they make NOS including a 20" tubeless but i dn't have the colored ones yet.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet tires...I'll buy them when you're ready to sell!  Throw them on your bike w/ a set of green handgrips!

I want a mens bullnose...my lady already has one!


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I seen those green tires when you posted on r.r. They are very nice i have a few bikes with the black  us royal chain tread i have aways thought that they were an old tire but i just bought a  older adult 3-wheel bike with a full set of them on it 24''  so now  i'm not sure any idea's


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 15, 2011)

Saw a set on Ebay a month or two back. I believe there was a $300 price attached to them, although I don't recall if that was a buy-it-now or what became of them. They were NOS.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Apr 15, 2011)

I am still hurting for a set of US Royal Chain white walls, with black rubber, for my Monark restoration if anyone has a pair.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a pair of 26 chain black walls that I'm looking to trade for some great condition original all white tires or some nice repros. I would even trade for a set if prewar red BFGs.


----------



## slick (Apr 18, 2011)

The solid white ones are going to be very pricey IF you can find them. How much on the solid black ones?


----------

